# can anybody help with this????



## enaj (Mar 9, 2006)

hi guys was diagnosed as going into menopause ltwo weeks ago, hadnt had period since jan.... Came on yesterday . is there anybody out there that thinks might be worth getting ovulation kit if so any ideas on best one.Or any other ideas that might help. cos time def. running out


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Enaj

I would say "nothing ventured, nothing gained" and go for it.  I think the ClearBlue Digital ones are best - more expensive than the other ones, but worth it in terms of being easier to read.

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Enaj,

Could I ask how you were diagnosed as going into menopause? I would assume that it might be based on your FSH and LH levels. Do you know what they are? If so have a look at this web site it's pretty good about explaining levles.

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

I take wheat grass tablets and have acupuncture to keep my FSH in check. It's ok but I worry because of my age and treatment can also have an effect on FSH.

I don't know what to say about your period except you might want to try an ovulation kit (try http://www.babymad.com/ for cost effective ones as well as pg tests, they aren't fancy but they work) and go for it this month!!  You can also have a blood test on cycle day 21 to check if you have ovulated.

I know there are a lot of ladies our age that look into donor eggs as an alternative. It is something I might need to consider and I've been looking at a clinic in Kiev (http://www.isida.ua/en.html) if my next cycle in the UK doesn't work.

Good luck,
Almamay

This post contains an unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

hi there

if you were not ttc you would need to use contraception until you have not had a period for one year. So ovulation can occur erratically during this time but your chance of pregnancy is probably very low but not negligible.
it might be worth checking a menopause site to get the fullfacts about it. it is usually a process not an overnight thing so there is a 'window of opportunity' unless your fsh is really raised etc and the ovaries shut down.

hope this helps
Plinkx


----------

